# Urdu: manzil



## teaboy

In the subcontinent, does the British system hold where the pahili manzil (first floor) is actually the first upper storey, which in American parlance would be the second floor?


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> In the subcontinent, does the British system hold where the pahili manzil (first floor) is actually the first upper storey, which in American parlance would be the second floor?



In four words, yes!


----------



## UrduMedium

Yes, pehlii manzil is 2nd floor in American usage. I forget what the Urdu term for ground-floor was. Anyone remembers?

Also, the building with ground floor and pehlii manzill will still be classified as do-manzilah 3imaarat


----------



## greatbear

Yes, pehlii manzil is 2nd floor in Am. usage.


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> Yes, pehlii manzil is 2nd floor in American usage. I forget what the Urdu term for ground-floor was. Anyone remembers?
> 
> Also, the building with ground floor and pehlii manzill will still be classified as do-manzilah 3imaarat


xushii hu'ii kih aap ne bulandiyoN par se hamaarii is 3aajiz chaupaal ko apnii nigaah-e-karam se navaazne kaa vaqt nikaal hii liyaa hai. shaayad manzil-e-zeriin?


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> xushii hu'ii kih aap ne bulandiyoN par se hamaarii is 3aajiz chaupaal ko apnii nigaah-e-karam se navaazne kaa vaqt nikaal hii liyaa hai. shaayad manzil-e-zeriin?



Haha! 

Navaazish marrrish saahab! Juggling with many hats life puts on one's head ... Always glad to be back.

hai mashq-i-suxan jaarii, chakkii kii mashaqqat bhii
ik turfah tamashaa hai hasrat kii tabii3at bhii


----------



## Alfaaz

Welcome back UM SaaHib! It's always great to read things you and other members quote!


> hai mashq-i-suxan jaarii, chakkii kii mashaqqat bhii
> ik turfah tamashaa hai hasrat kii tabii3at bhii


Poetry reciting continues...and so does labor of/at the mill
And a strange spectacle is the nature of desire.......................................? Would this be suggesting that the poet still continues to devote time to poetry, despite the fact that it is not financially beneficial/profitable/lucrative?

Regarding manzil, could it be that this usage differs for different people. Based on what I understood from the posts above, it means that the floor/level above the ground floor (first) would be called the pehli manzil in Urdu....?
Then why are there headlines like: مکان کی دوسری منزل ٣٥٠٠ کے لئے دستیاب ہے؛ شہر میں شخص نے عمارت کی تیسری منزل سے چھلانگ لگا کر خود کشی کر لی

Or are we talking about a building that has a basement/(under)ground level / تہ خانہ ؛ زیر زمین/ زمین دوز منزل , then a (first) floor where the main entry would be, and then levels above.....?


----------



## UrduMedium

Alfaaz said:


> Welcome back UM SaaHib! It's always great to read things you and other members quote!
> 
> Poetry reciting continues...and so does labor of/at the mill
> And a strange spectacle is the nature of desire.......................................? Would this be suggesting that the poet still continues to devote time to poetry, despite the fact that it is not financially beneficial/profitable/lucrative?
> 
> Regarding manzil, could it be that this usage differs for different people. Based on what I understood from the posts above, it means that the floor/level above the ground floor (first) would be called the pehli manzil in Urdu....?
> Then why are there headlines like: مکان کی دوسری منزل ٣٥٠٠ کے لئے دستیاب ہے؛ شہر میں شخص نے عمارت کی تیسری منزل سے چھلانگ لگا کر خود کشی کر لی
> 
> Or are we talking about a building that has a basement/(under)ground level / تہ خانہ ؛ زیر زمین/ زمین دوز منزل , then a (first) floor where the main entry would be, and then levels above.....?



Thanks, Alfaaz saahab!

To me this shi3r from Hasrat Mohani captures the juggling act of balancing all of life's interests and vocations.

I agree with your understanding of manzil. The only nuance I had added in my earlier post was that a building with ground and first floor (_pehlii manzil_) is still referred to as _do manzilah_. But language often works in such unscientific ways.


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> Thanks, Alfaaz saahab!
> 
> To me this shi3r from Hasrat Mohani captures the juggling act of balancing all of life's interests and vocations.
> 
> I agree with your understanding of manzil. The only nuance I had added in my earlier post was that a building with ground and first floor (_pehlii manzil_) is still referred to as _do manzilah_. But language often works in such unscientific ways.


UM SaaHib, you have made an important point from the point of view of this thread. The rules of mathematics don't apply here. 

Was manzil-e-zeriin the word for ground floor?


----------



## Qureshpor

One should also not forget the literal meaning of the place noun (pattern maf3il/maf3al/ah) and that is "the place for getting off" (utarne kii jagah" (stop/station etc).


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> One should also not forget the literal meaning of the place noun (pattern maf3il/maf3al/ah) and that is "the place for getting off" (utarne kii jagah" (stop/station etc).



Good point made! In fact, in Hindi, "maalaa(h)" is used much more than "manzil", and thus Am. second floor is "pehlaa maala(h)".


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> UM SaaHib, you have made an important point from the point of view of this thread. The rules of mathematics don't apply here.
> 
> Was manzil-e-zeriin the word for ground floor?



Thanks. manzil-e-zeriin sounds plausible, but I have not heard it used.


----------



## Alfaaz

Ground Floor: نِچلی مَنزِل ۔ زمینی مَنزِل ۔ بُنیادی مَنزِل ۔ مکان کی منزل زیرین ۔


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Ground Floor: نِچلی مَنزِل ۔ زمینی مَنزِل ۔ بُنیادی مَنزِل ۔ مکان کی منزل زیرین ۔


I'd have been content to see my suggestion would have been confirmed in the sources, had this online source only not been of uncertain reputation. Thank you anyway, I think these suggestions are fine.


----------



## seaofzaire

Why the E is written as 3 in the sentence "xushii hu'ii kih aap ne bulandiyoN par se hamaarii is 3aajiz chaupaal ko  apnii nigaah-e-karam se navaazne kaa vaqt nikaal hii liyaa hai. shaayad  manzil-e-zeriin?" ?

In simple it should be "khushi hoi k aap ne bulandiyoon se hamari is ajiz choopal ko apni nigah-e-karam se nawazne ka waqt nikala"


----------



## Qureshpor

seaofzaire said:


> Why the E is written as 3 in the sentence "xushii hu'ii kih aap ne bulandiyoN par se hamaarii is 3aajiz chaupaal ko  apnii nigaah-e-karam se navaazne kaa vaqt nikaal hii liyaa hai. shaayad  manzil-e-zeriin?" ?
> 
> In simple it should be "khushi hoi k aap ne bulandiyoon se hamari is ajiz choopal ko apni nigah-e-karam se nawazne ka waqt nikala"



The 3 represents the consonant 3ain as in the word 3aajiz, 3ilm etc. Similarly, an x is used for Kh, as in xushii (happiness).

Regarding the sentence, it is best if marrish SaaHib answers your question.


----------

